# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Truyện ngắn: Những dòng startus khác nhau Hoàng Quân

## lacbuocgiuasg131aeAE

Ra trường được 2 năm, bạn bè ai cũng đã có công việc ổn định, riêng Quân thì cứ long đong lận đận mãi chuyển hết công ty này đến công ty khác, toàn những công ty nhỏ mà Quân thấy bấp bênh quá, không có tương lai…

***

Sau hai tháng thử việc tại một công ty có quy mô khá lớn liên doanh với nước ngoài Quân đã được nhận vào làm hợp đồng chính thức, vậy là sau 2 năm vất vả giờ mọi chuyện tạm thời đã ổn định. Khi được phòng nhân sự gọi lên ký hợp đồng Quân vui lắm, việc đầu tiên là Quân gọi điện về cho bố mẹ ở quê biết để yên tâm.

Sau đó vào Facebook của mình Quân vội viết lên những dòng Status để chia vui với bạn bè:

“Thế là mình đã có được công việc như mong muốn rồi, mức lương trước mắt là 400 USD/tháng – vui quá mọi người ơi !”

Những người bạn của Quân dường như cũng vui lây, ai cũng mừng cho Quân đã ổn định công việc. Trong Friend list của Quân có 80 người bạn đa số là những người học cùng đại học, trong vòng chưa đầy 10 phút hầu như tất cả đều Like và Comment chúc mừng Quân.

Mấy thằng bạn thân thì comment:

“Chúc mừng ông bạn nhé, phải tổ chức một buổi liên hoan để anh em chia vui thôi”

Quân đang nghĩ xem nên khao mọi người cái gì, những lần trước làm ở công ty nhỏ Quân chỉ dám khao mọi người những món bình thường mua về mấy đứa tự làm liên hoan ở nhà trọ. Nhưng lần này thì khác, phải thật hoành tráng mới được!

Quân gọi điện cho Sang lé xem tổ chức ăn mừng thế nào, vì thằng này là dân nhậu nên biết rất nhiều quán ngon

Sang lé trả lời điện thoại:

– Theo tao thì thế này, công việc và mức lương của mày bây giờ khác hẳn trước thì cũng nên làm cho nó rực rỡ một chút! còn địa điểm ăn uống và giờ cụ thể mày để tao lo. Nhưng mày đừng post lên Facebook, kẻo nhiều đứa biết mà không rủ hết được thì mang tiếng…cố gắng hạn chế, chỉ mấy anh em thân thiết với nhau thôi…

Theo địa điểm Sang lé chọn, 5h chiều hôm sau cả bọn tập trung sang Lệ Mật ăn thịt rắn.

Bữa tiệc khao bạn bè của Quân theo dự kiến gồm 10 thằng bạn chơi thân. Nhưng điều làm Quân rất vui và bất ngờ vì mấy đứa bạn thân lại dẫn theo cả bạn gái đi cùng để ra mắt, tổng cộng 20 người trong đó có Tuấn còi – một người bạn cùng lớp đại học mà Quân không chơi thân lắm và cũng là vị khách mà Quân không mời…

Tuấn còi cầm chén rượu ra ngồi cạnh Quân, giọng nói có vẻ trách móc:

– Mày buồn cười bỏ mẹ! chẳng thông báo gì với tao cả, hôm qua thấy Status của mày trên Facebook tao đã mừng cho mày rồi, lúc chiều trên đường về gặp thằng Sang lé, nghe nó bảo tụ tập liên hoan tao mới biết! Nên cũng đi theo ra đây để chúc mừng mày…Bạn bè với nhau thì lúc buồn lúc vui phải có mặt giúp đỡ nhau chứ, có gì cứ gọi tao một câu…mày làm tao hơi tự ái đấy…

Tự nhiên Quân cảm thấy áy náy vì Tuấn nhiệt tình với mình quá, ngày trước học cùng nhau thì thỉnh thoảng mới nói chuyện chứ cũng không thân thiết lắm, ai ngờ Tuấn hết mình vì bạn bè vậy!
 Quân cầm chén rượu, chạm vào chén của Tuấn và nói:

– Mày nói vậy làm tao ngại quá, mất số của mày nên tao có liên lạc được đâu, thôi mày uống với tao chén này coi như lời xin lỗi!

Tuấn cười xuề xòa:

– Thôi có gì đâu, Mày lưu số của tao vào đi… Hôm nay là ngày vui của mày, thay mặt mấy anh em ở đây tao chúc mày công việc ổn định và sớm thành công trong sự nghiệp. Ai chứ riêng mày mà lấy vợ thì tao phải đến trước hai hôm để giúp…

Mọi người ai cũng nhiệt tình làm Quân rất phấn khởi, cũng lâu rồi mới có một ngày vui và đầy đủ bạn bè như vậy nên Quân uống hơi nhiều. Tiệc đã tàn nhưng hình như chưa ai muốn về, từng đôi ra tạo dáng chụp ảnh với nhau để post lên Facebook.

Trong đám bạn của Quân có Cường hói là người rất thích hát, nó khoác vai Quân và bảo:

– Ăn uống thì cũng no say rồi, bây giờ cả hội kéo sang quán bên kia hát vài bài cho tỉnh rượu rồi về… đằng nào mai cũng là ngày nghỉ, đang vui thế này mà giải tán thì tiếc lắm, ngày vui của mày thì bọn tao cũng phải hết mình, mày thấy thế nào?

Thế là cả bọn kéo nhau đi hát Karaoke, cuộc vui kéo dài đến gần 2h sáng Quân mới về đến nhà trọ. Hôm nay quá vui – công việc ổn định, bạn bè nhiệt tình. Đúng là nhờ Quân hiền lành lại tốt với bạn bè nên hầu như ai cũng quý mến, đấy là điều mà Quân cảm thấy tự hào nhất.

Sáng hôm sau Quân tỉnh dậy muộn, đầu vẫn đau nhói vì rượu. Vừa mở cửa phòng đã thấy bóng ông Thân – chủ nhà trọ đi từ ngõ vào, Quân không có thiện cảm với ông này lắm vì ông hay chửi bậy, lại ghê gớm…đứa nào chậm tiền nhà là ông ta đuổi thẳng cổ.

Vừa nhìn thấy Quân, ông Thân cười tươi:

– Quân à! mai đến ngày đóng tiền nhà rồi đấy nhé, tối hôm qua tao sang thì mày đi chơi chưa về.
 Nghe ông Thân nhắc chuyện đóng tiền nhà, Quân bỗng giật mình vì chợt nhớ ra đã hết ba tháng thuê nhà lần trước rồi:

– Vâng, hôm qua cháu đi liên hoan với mấy đứa bạn… Đã hết 3 tháng rồi hả chú, nhanh thật đấy!

Ông Thân cau mày vẻ khó chịu:

– Nhanh gì mà nhanh, thu tiền nhà thì đứa nào cũng bảo nhanh nhỉ…chúng mày thấy nhanh còn tao thấy lâu. Tối mai mang tiền sang đóng, bây giờ cái gì cũng đắt đỏ, có khi đợt tới tao phải tăng tiền nhà mới được, khu trọ bên kia người ta tăng từ lâu rồi. Tao ăn ở nhân đức, thương chúng mày nên chưa tăng giá đấy, liệu mà bảo ban nhau ở cho đàng hoàng.

Từ ngày ra trường đi làm, Quân thuê phòng ở riêng một mình cho tiện sinh hoạt, 3 tháng đóng tiền nhà một lần theo quy định của chủ nhà trọ…

Mở ví ra lấy tiền định ra ngoài ăn sáng thì Quân bỗng giật mình… trong ví còn có hơn 300 nghìn. Ngồi thụp xuống giường, Quân mới nhớ ra là bữa tiệc khao bạn bè tối hôm qua vậy mà mất hơn 7 triệu, tự nhiên trong lòng cũng cảm thấy có chút tiếc nuối…

Lương tuy cao thật nhưng đến cuối tháng mới được lĩnh, bây giờ lấy đâu ra tiền mà nộp tiền nhà bây giờ, đóng 3 tháng tiền nhà thì cũng 6 triệu rồi…không ngờ một bữa tiệc liên hoan mà lại hết nhiều như vậy!

Hình như tiền hết thì cái gì nó cũng hết theo thì phải, tiền nhà thì bắt buộc phải đóng, xe thì cũng sắp hết xăng cũng phải đổ để còn đi làm, điện thoại thì cũng sắp hết tiền cũng phải nạp để còn liên lạc. Rồi đủ những thứ linh tinh khác như xà phòng, kem đánh răng, dao cạo râu…hình như chúng nó rủ nhau hết cùng lúc thì phải….Tự nhiên Quân thấy chán nản, buồn buồn.

Đang suy nghĩ không biết xoay tiền ở đâu…Quân chợt nghĩ đến mấy thằng bạn nhưng rồi lại thôi, tự nhiên thấy ngại ngại làm sao đấy. Dù chơi thân với nhau cũng lâu nhưng Quân chưa vay tiền của ai cả, mà nhỡ chúng nó không cho vay thì xấu hổ lắm…hắn bỗng cảm thấy buồn cười, hay là mình đa nghi quá, nghĩ xấu cho chúng nó…ở đời cũng có người nọ người kia mà!

Phân vân một lúc rồi Quân vào Facebook viết một dòng Status để thăm dò trước khi đi vay tiền bạn:

“Kẹt tiền quá, không biết làm thế nào bây giờ mọi người ơi ?!”
 Viết xong, Quân hồi hộp chờ đợi…

Hai tiếng đồng hồ trôi qua, tuyệt đối không có 1 Like hay 1 Comment nào cả. Tự nhiên Quân thấy lo lắng vì chẳng lẽ những gì mình vừa nghĩ trước đây là sự thật…

Chẳng lẽ mấy thằng bạn mình…Hay cũng có thể chúng nó bận chưa đọc Status của mình nhỉ….mọi suy nghĩ cứ liên tục hiện ra trong đầu!

Mới hôm trước thôi, vừa viết status khoe công việc mới và mức lương thì liên tục bạn bè vào Like và Comment, vậy mà bây giờ nói đến chuyện kẹt tiền thì… mấy tiếng rồi mà chẳng thấy tín hiệu gì cả…

Thôi đằng nào cũng vậy – Quân nhủ thầm, tối hôm qua nghe thằng Sang lé khoe là sắp mua cái xe máy khác… chắc nó đang có tiền, thôi cứ đến nhà thằng Sang xem sao, còn hơn ngày mai nghe chủ nhà chửi vì chưa đóng tiền nhà…

Gặp Sang ở nhà, Quân trình bày lại đầu đuôi sự việc và hỏi vay tiền…

Nghe Quân nói xong, Sang lé thở dài rồi ấp úng:

– Sao mày lại vay tiền tao vào lúc này à, nói thật là tao cũng đang khó khăn lắm, hay là mày gọi cho thằng Tuấn còi đi nó đang có tiền đấy, hôm qua thấy nó khoe là ăn chứng khoán được mấy chục củ đấy…tao mà có thì đưa mày luôn chứ lăn tăn gì, không giúp được mày tao áy náy quá…

Quân thất vọng, ngậm ngùi đi về…

Tặc lưỡi một cái, Quân rút điện thoại gọi cho Tuấn còi…chuông đổ nhưng không thấy nó nghe máy, nhắn tin cũng không thấy nó trả lời …mà trong đầu vẫn nhớ như in câu nói của Tuấn còi lúc nhậu tối qua:

“Bạn bè với nhau thì lúc buồn lúc vui phải có mặt giúp đỡ nhau chứ, có gì cứ gọi tao một câu…mày làm tao hơi tự ái đấy…”

Ngồi vào quán uống ly trà đá bên đường mà Quân nghe lòng sao cay đắng, một cảm giác thất vọng và hụt hẫng…Còn thằng Cường hói nữa, tối hôm qua chính nó khởi xướng chuyện đi hát Karaoke… bây giờ đến nhà xem nó giở trò gì chẳng lẽ nó cũng khốn nạn như hai thằng kia…

Cường hói đang nằm trên giường, tay ôm laptop vào facebook…gã đọc được status của Quân nhưng không dám like hoặc comment vì sợ Quân sẽ vay tiền mình…vốn là thằng chỉ thích của người phúc ta, trong hội cứ có đứa nào tổ chức liên hoan hoặc khao là gã tranh thủ dẫn theo cả bạn gái đi ăn vừa vui lại…đỡ tốn, lại tha hồ hát hò để thể hiện giọng ca trước mặt bạn bè và người yêu…

Biết thế nào Quân cũng sẽ đến vay tiền nên Cường hói đã chuẩn bị trước lý do:

– Sao mày không nói sớm, tao vừa mới trả nợ bà chị hôm qua giờ hết tiền rồi, hôm qua mày bảo tao thì xong luôn, tiếc thật đấy!

Lần này không kìm chế được nữa Quân nói:

– Biết thế chó nào trước mà nói sớm, khó khăn thì tao mới phải nhờ chúng mày, nếu không tao nhờ làm mẹ gì cho nhục ra…

Trước thái độ của Quân, Cường hói suy nghĩ một lúc rồi đặt tay lên vai Quân đầy vẻ thông cảm:

– Thôi thế này, tao có vài trăm mày cầm tạm…À mà bao giờ mày trả tao…thôi sang tuần lo trả tao cũng được vì tao cũng đang bí tiền quá…lần sau mày rút kinh nghiệm, tiêu cái gì thì cũng vừa phải thôi…

Quân không nói được câu gì, khuôn mặt tỏ rõ vẻ thất vọng…

Cường hói quay vào trong nhà lấy tiền thì Quân quay xe bỏ về luôn và cũng không thấy Cường… gọi lại gì cả…

Lúc khó khăn thế này, Quân mới nhận ra rằng không có gì xấu hổ và nhục nhã bằng việc đi vay tiền, nhất là vay không được!

Bạn bè có hoạn nạn mới hiểu lòng nhau, thì ra từ trước Quân mang tiếng là chơi thân với chúng nó nhưng chưa va chạm gì về chuyện tiền bạc cả, hóa ra chúng nó chỉ thân với Quân khi có tiền, khi mời chúng nó đi ăn uống vì chỉ có như vậy thì chúng nó mới nhiệt tình và có mặt đầy đủ nhất…

Bây giờ gặp khó khăn, không ai bảo ai mà thằng nào cũng nói là không có tiền. Mới hôm qua thằng Tuấn còi không mời mà đến ăn uống nhiệt tình, vậy mà hôm nay gọi không nghe máy…thằng Sang lé khoe có tiền chuẩn bị mua xe thì bây giờ tự nhiên…lại cũng đang gặp khó khăn…thằng Cường hói thì lại giở giọng đạo đức nhắc Quân là không nên tiêu hoang…trong khi chính nó là thằng ăn xong còn đòi đi hát…

Không còn cách nào khác, Quân gọi điện về cho bố mẹ để xin tiền…

Từ ngày đi làm Quân chưa mua cho bố mẹ được cái gì mà toàn dành để khao bạn bè. Tết có mừng tuổi bố mẹ mấy trăm thì bố mẹ lại mua các đồ dùng, đồ ăn gửi lên cho Quân, nghĩ lại hắn thấy thương bố mẹ quá!

Đợt này lĩnh lương nhất định Quân sẽ về quê làm mâm cơm thật đàng hoàng để mời bố mẹ…

Nhiều khi hỏi lòng người sao khó đoán
 Ngẫm cuộc đời sao lắm chuyện trái ngang
 Bao nhiêu bạn, bao nhiêu bè bên cạnh
 Trong cuộc vui… ai là bạn…ai là bè
 Lúc vinh hoa… xâu xé đòi ăn khao
 Chẳng thấy bận, đứa nào cũng có mặt
 Dù mưa gió…vác mồm ăn cho đã
 Chén rượu say…vai khoác nhận thân tình
 Lúc say men…sao toàn thằng nói phét
 Nào là anh em…là bạn phải chân thành
 Lúc khó khăn… sao đi đâu mất hút
 Lúc vay tiền…thì viện mọi lý do…
 Thế mới biết quen bao nhiêu là bạn
 Nhưng chân tình thử hỏi được… mấy ai…
 Trong bàn tiệc đừng vội coi là bạn
 Lúc gian nan ta mới biết bạn mình…
 ————-

Kim Tam Long

----------

